# ***Official MMAFL Draft Thread***



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*The draft has ended.*​ 


First on the clock will be TraMaI holding the first pick in the draft, after that please post your picks in here or if you submitted a draft order to *dudeabides* or *coldcall420*- either one of them will select your highest fighter available as your pick.​ 


PLEASE- do not send your draft lists to me- my job(RL) isn't allowing me to be around much especially during the day. As the draft begins please send any questions to them and not me. I'll jump in later in the day(at night) and help out if I can.​ 


This is the draft order and the picks that are made will be filled in so everyone knows which fighters have been selected and are off-the-board. If you select a fighter that has been already drafted you will receive a prompt to make another pick very quickly. Please check this thread to see who is drafted to avoid this.​ 


Good luck everyone and remember draft wisely- :thumbsup:​ 


*Round 1:*​ 

*1- TraMaI: BJ Penn*​ 

*2- Toxic: Georges St. Pierre*​ 

*3- Spoken812: Rashad Evans*​ 

*4- wukkadb: Anderson Silva*​ 

*5- TheGrizzlyBear: Gegard Mousasi*​ 

*6- Walker: Jose Aldo*​ 

*7- HitOrGetHit: Lyoto Machida*​ 

*8- N1™: Cain Velasquez*​ 

*9- dudeabides: Fedor Emelianenko*​ 

*10- FiReMaN11d7: Thiago Alves*​ 

*11- SUR1109: Forrest Griffin*​ 

*12- MagiK11: Dan Henderson*​ 

*13- KryOnicle: Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*​ 

*14- JACro: Frank Mir*​ 

*15- xeberus: Grey Maynard*​ 

*16- Intermission: Mauricio "Shogun" Rua*​ 

*17- D.P.: Jon 'Bones" Jones*​ 

*18- Evil Ira: Josh "I look like a psycho creep" Koscheck*​ 

*19- Davisty69: Antonio Minotauro Nogueira*​ 

*20- coldcall420: Patrick "The Predator" Cote'*​ 

*21- Toxie: **Krzysztof* "The Polish Experiment" *Soszynski* ​ 

*22- Stokes:* *Nick "I think I'm cool because I smoke" Diaz*​ 

*23 - ZeroPride: Miguel Torres*​ 


*Round 2:*​ 
*24 - ZeroPride: Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto *​ 

*25- Stokes: Vitor "The Phenom" Belfort*​ 

*26- Toxie: Amir Sadollah*​ 

*27- coldcall420: Junior dos Santos*​ 

*28- DAvisty69: Paul Daley*​ 

*29- Evil Ira Wagnney Fabiano*​ 


*30- D.P. Roy "Biggy" Nelson*​ 

*31- Intermission Urijah Faber*​ 

*32- Xeberus: Marcus Davis*​ 

*33**- JACro: Ross Pearson*​ 

*34- KryOnicle: Gabriel "I ruined CroCop" Gonzaga*​ 

*35- MagiK11: Shane Carwin*​ 

*36- SUR1109: Andre "is a" Winner*​ 

*37- FiReMaN11d7: Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva*​ 

*38- dudeabides: Nate Marquardt*​ 

*39- N1™: Brian Bowles*​ 


*40- HitOrGetHit:** Thiago Silva*​ 


*41- Walker: Shinya Aoki*​ 


*42- TheGrizzlyBear: Joe Lauzon*​ 

*43- wukkadb: Donald Cerrone*​ 

*44- Spoken812: Rich Franklin*​ 

*45- Toxic: Eddie Alvarez*​ 

*46- TraMaI: Demian Maia*​ 


*Round 3:*​ 

*47- TraMaI: Jamie Varner*​ 

*48- Toxic: Cristiane Cyborg Santos *​ 

*49- Spoken812: Chuck Liddell*​ 

*50- wukkadb: Jacare Souza*​ 

*51- TheGrizzlyBear: Keith Jardine*​ 

*52- Walker: **Alistair Overeem*​ 


*53- HitOrGetHit: **Mike Brown*​ 

*54- N1™: Hector "Only J.P. knows who I am" Lombard*​ 

*55- dudeabides: Marius "I kick people" Zaromskis*​ 



*56- FiReMaN11d7: Kenny " I can haz elbows" Florian*​ 


*57- SUR1109: CB "I look like a dead fish" Dolloway *​ 

*58- MagiK11: Ben Henderson*​ 

*59- KryOnicle: Gina Carano*​ 


*60- JACro: Randy Couture*​ 

*61- xeberus: Yoshihiro Akiyama*​ 

*62- Intermission: Brock Lesnar*​ 

*63- D.P.: Jake 'I ain't got no Nickname' Shields *​ 


*64- Evil Ira: Johnny Hendricks *​ 

*65- Davisty69: Anthony "Idk how I cut to 170 but I do anyway" Johnson*​ 

*66- coldcall420: Diego "The Nightmare" Sanchez*​ 

*67- Toxie: Sam Stout*​ 

*68- Stokes: George Sotiropoulos*​ 

*69 - ZeroPride: Tatsuya "Crusher" Kawajiri*​ 


*Round 4: *​ 
*70 - Zero Pride: Mizuto Hirota*​ 

*71- Stokes: Jon Fitch*​ 

*72- Toxie: TJ Grant*​ 

*73- coldcall420: Tyson "about to get a title shot" Griffin*​ 

*74- DAvisty69: Carlos Condit*​ 

*75- Evil Ira: Mark Bocek*​ 


*76- D.P.: Mike "Not so slick" Swick*​ 

*77- Intermission: Micheal "I got knocked the F out for the coun" Bisping*​ 

*78- Xeberus: Clay "Mop for a head" Guida*​ 

*79- JACro: Mike Pierce*​ 


*80- KryOnicle: Andrei Arlovski*​ 


*81- MagiK11: Dan Hardy*​ 
*82- SUR1109: Ryan Bader*​ 


*83- FiReMaN11d7:* *Jason "Mayhem" Miller*​ 

*84- dudeabides: Ben 'Killa B' Saunders*​ 

*85- N1™:* *Pat Barry *​ 
*86- HitOrGetHit: Rampage B.A. Jackson*​ 

*87- Walker: Frankie Edgar*​ 


*88- TheGrizzlyBear: Tom Lawlor*​ 


*89- wukkadb: Matt Hammill*​ 

*90- Spoken812: Joachim Hansen*​ 

*91: Toxic: Gilbert Melendez*​ 

*92: TraMaI: Jim Miller*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TraMaI is up first, still time to pm lists for anybody who can't come in and pick:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice can't wait, and dudeabides nice sig...poor Horodecki, was rooting for him but that was nasty and embarassing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Waitin on Trai Mai...whenever is clever otherwise we'll pick for him at 3:00Pm....:thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ah #1 pick holding the draft up? C'mon now -_-


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Come on Tra....nobody actually expects you to take 6 hours on a #1 pick lol...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Come on Tra....nobody actually expects you to take 6 hours on a #1 pick lol...


He is having trouble picking between Anderson and Penn remember? haha


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lucky #10.. Good luck guys


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess I get Rashad no matter what. New sig just for the occasion


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang I think he only has 1.5 hours left before they pick for him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

They should give him Cheik Kongo as a punishment.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, and it's going to be a fair pick, no Kalib or Alexander, a random top guy, but picks are going to move faster after we get past the #1 holdup. A lot of people have lists in case they aren't here.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Yep, and it's going to be a fair pick, no Kalib or Alexander, a random top guy, but picks are going to move faster after we get past the #1 holdup. A lot of people have lists in case they aren't here.


Idk about you...but I think after the 6hr limit...there should be some sort of punishment. I'd have thought there would be, otherwise why put a limit.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Yep, and it's going to be a fair pick, no Kalib or Alexander, a random top guy, but picks are going to move faster after we get past the #1 holdup. A lot of people have lists in case they aren't here.





D.P. said:


> Idk about you...but I think after the 6hr limit...there should be some sort of punishment. I'd have thought there would be, otherwise why put a limit.


 
This is why people were asked to submit a list, seriously you have 21 other people folowing something your the 1st pick and you make everyone wait OR WORSE DONT SEND A LIST AND NOT PICK.....

THIS IS WHY I ASKED FOR A LIST......


dUDABIES WILL SELECT A NAME AT RANDOM FROM A HAT.....


Next time someone goes past the 6 hrs....their window will close to 3 hrs...meaning if you hold this up 1 time, you will no longer have 6 hrs to make your pick next time....you wll have three....then it will be auto picked for you....

The 6 hrs isnt meant for people to use every second of it, its a courtesy to different time zones....


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

PM him


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

did he not submit a listt?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hell, give him Phil Baroni


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

N1™ said:


> PM him


I will....



SUR1109 said:


> did he not submit a listt?


No...he was asked too, well everyone was....

Dudeabies will go to his sig, there are his 5 fav fighters listed there, they are goin in a hat, and the dude will pick one out...

That will bve Tra's pick.....PERIOD!!! Unless he wakes up in the next 54 mins...



EDIT: Sorry to double post.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want BJ Penn, if Trai takes him give me GSP. 

I sent a draft list to Walker earlier did he forward it to anyone?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

rofllllllllllll sorry dudes I was up until 830! Big problems in the house hold >_>


LETS GET THIS SHIT STARTED


Picking BJ


EDITL If you would've given me Fitch as first pick I would've been a sad panda  He may be my favorite fighter but the dude isn't the best for this type of thing lol.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> rofllllllllllll sorry dudes I was up until 830! Big problems in the house hold >_>
> 
> 
> LETS GET THIS SHIT STARTED
> ...


 
Geesh!!!! Let the flood gates open.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome Tra is in. 

Per Toxic his pick is Georges St. Pierre

Per Spoken his pick is Rashad Evans

Wukkadb is now up :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm I wonder if all of my picks will be taken by next round :\ I have quite a few in mind but they might all be snatched up. If I get my top two picks I'm going to be hella happy.


EDIT: CC, seriously Rashad over Andy??


EDIT: BTW, we might need this later or for anyone looking over fighters while they wait.

CLICK FOR ROSTERS!
*UFC Full Roster*



*HEAVY WEIGHT*

First Name
Last Name

Mostapha 
Al Turk 

Houston 
Alexander 

Pat 
Barry 

Paul 
Buentello 

Shane 
Carwin 

Mike 
Ciesnolevicz 

Mirko 
Cro Cop 

Junior 
Dos Santos 

Todd 
Duffee 

Zane 
Frazier 

Gabriel 
Gonzaga 

Gerard 
Gordeau 

Chase 
Gormley 

Rolles 
Gracie 

Tim 
Hague 

Antoni 
Hardonk 

Heath 
Herring 

Cheick 
Kongo 

Brock 
Lesnar 

Frank 
Mir 

Antonio Rodrigo 
Nogueira 

Ben 
Rothwell 

Mike 
Russow 

Patrick 
Smith 

Stefan 
Struve 

Chris 
Tuchscherer 

Cain 
Velasquez 

Gilbert 
Yvel 

*LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT*
Razak 
Al-Hassan 

Ryan 
Bader 

Vitor 
Belfort 

Stephan 
Bonnar 

Jason 
Brilz 

Luiz 
Cane 

Steve 
Cantwell 

Mark 
Coleman 

Randy 
Couture 

Jason 
DeLucia 

Rashad 
Evans 

Rich 
Franklin 

Forrest 
Griffin 

Alexander 
Gustafsson 

Matt 
Hamill 

Jared 
Hamman 

James 
Irvin 

Quinton 
Jackson 

Keith 
Jardine 

Art 
Jimmerson 

Jon 
Jones 

Kyle 
Kingsbury 

James 
Lee 

Chuck 
Liddell 

Lyoto 
Machida 

Eliot 
Marshall 

Vladimir 
Matyushenko 

Guy 
Mezger 

Antonio Rogerio 
Nogueira 

Tito 
Ortiz 

Igor 
Pokrajac 

Mauricio 
Rua 

Eric 
Schafer 

Alex 
Schoenauer 

Wanderlei 
Silva 

Anderson 
Silva 

Thiago 
Silva 

Krzysztof 
Soszynski 

Brian 
Stann 

Brandon 
Vera 

Rodney 
Wallace 

*MIDDLE WEIGHT*
First Name
Last Name

Yoshihiro 
Akiyama 

Ricardo 
Almeida 

Alan 
Belcher 

Michael 
Bisping 

Nick 
Catone 

Patrick 
Cote 

Tim 
Credeur 

CB 
Dollaway 

Tomasz 
Drwal 

Wilson 
Gouveia 

Kendall 
Grove 

Gerald 
Harris 

Ed 
Herman 

Matt 
Horwich 

Trent 
Jenkins 

Ryan 
Jensen 

Rob 
Kimmons 

Tom 
Lawlor 

Chris 
Leben 

Lucio 
Linhares 

Demian 
Maia 

Nate 
Marquardt 

Mike 
Massenzio 

Drew 
McFedries 

Tim 
McKenzie 

Pat 
Miletich 

Dan 
Miller 

Mark 
Munoz 

Yushin 
Okami 

Nissen 
Osterneck 

Rousimar 
Palhares 

Nate 
Quarry 

Goran 
Reljic 

Jorge 
Rivera 

Alessio 
Sakara 

Jay 
Silva 

Aaron 
Simpson 

Chael 
Sonnen 

Steve 
Steinbeiss 

Joe 
Vedepo 


*WELTERWEIGHT*

First Name
Last Name

Thiago 
Alves 

Phil 
Baroni 

Brad 
Blackburn 

Matt 
Brown 

Kevin 
Burns 

Carlos 
Condit 

Paul 
Daley 

Marcus 
Davis 

Jake 
Ellenberger 

Jon 
Fitch 

Brian 
Foster 

Ricardo 
Funch 

Edgar 
Garcia 

Jonathan 
Goulet 

TJ 
Grant 

Mike 
Guymon 

Dennis 
Hallman 

Dan 
Hardy 

John 
Hathaway 

Dustin 
Hazelett 

Johny 
Hendricks 

John 
Howard 

Matt 
Hughes 

Anthony 
Johnson 

DaMarques 
Johnson 

Martin 
Kampmann 

Dong Hyun 
Kim 

Josh 
Koscheck 

Jesse 
Lennox 

Frank 
Lester 

Chris 
Lytle 

Rory 
MacDonald 

Rory 
Markham 

Nick 
Osipczak 

Mike 
Pierce 

Mike 
Pyle 

Matthew 
Riddle 

Amir 
Sadollah 

Jesse 
Sanders 

Ben 
Saunders 

Matt 
Serra 

Peter 
Sobotta 

Georges 
St-Pierre 

Rick 
Story 

Mike 
Swick 

Paul 
Taylor 

Paulo 
Thiago 

Frank 
Trigg 

Jacob 
Volkmann 

James 
Wilks 


*LIGHTWEIGHT*

First Name
Last Name

David 
Baron 

Mark 
Bocek 

Kyle 
Bradley 

Joe 
Brammer 

Justin 
Buchholz 

Fabricio 
Camoes 

Mac 
Danzig 

Nate 
Diaz 

Cameron 
Dollar 

Rafael 
Dos Anjos 

Evan 
Dunham 

Frank 
Edgar 

Rob 
Emerson 

Efrain 
Escudero 

Terry 
Etim 

Spencer 
Fisher 

Kenny 
Florian 

Tyson 
Griffin 

Shannon 
Gugerty 

Clay 
Guida 

Melvin 
Guillard 

John 
Gunderson 

Corey 
Hill 

Alex 
Karalexis 

Paul 
Kelly 

Joe 
Lauzon 

Dan 
Lauzon 

Nik 
Lentz 

Jess 
Liaudin 

Steve 
Lopez 

Gray 
Maynard 

Cole 
Miller 

Jim 
Miller 

Josh 
Neer 

Shane 
Nelson 

Phillipe 
Nover 

Rafaello 
Oliveira 

Ross 
Pearson 

Kurt 
Pellegrino 

BJ 
Penn 

Aaron 
Riley 

Diego 
Sanchez 

Sean 
Sherk 

Dennis 
Siver 

George 
Sotiropoulos 

Jeremy 
Stephens 

Joe 
Stevenson 

Sam 
Stout 

Thiago 
Tavares 

Gleison 
Tibau 



*WEC Full Roster*



*LightWeight*

First Name
Last Name

Mike 
Campbell 

Phil 
Cardella 

Danny 
Castillo 

Donald 
Cerrone 

Muhsin 
Corbbrey 

Richard 
Crunkilton Jr. 

Karen 
Darabedyan 

Sergio 
Gomez 

Ben 
Henderson 

Marcus 
Hicks 

Chris 
Horodecki 

Dave 
Jansen 

Alex 
Karalexis 

Will 
Kerr 

James 
Krause 

Ricardo 
Lamas 

Greg 
McIntyre 

Zack 
Micklewright 

Anthony 
Njokuani 

Bart 
Palaszewski 

Anthony 
Pettis 

Ed 
Ratcliff 

Shane 
Roller 

Kamal 
Shalorus 

Jamie 
Varner 


*FEATHERWEIGHT*
First Name
Last Name

Jose 
Aldo 

Raphael 
Assuncao 

Mike 
Brown 

Courtney 
Buck 

LC 
Davis 

Rafael 
Dias 

Cole 
Escovedo 

Urijah 
Faber 

Wagnney 
Fabiano 

John 
Franchi 

Manny 
Gamburyan 

Leonard 
Garcia 

Josh 
Grispi 

Mark 
Hominick 

Yves 
Jabouin 

Erik 
Koch 

Jameel 
Massouh 

Diego 
Nunes 

Fredson 
Paixao 

Cole 
Province 

Jens 
Pulver 

Mackens 
Semerzier 

Cub 
Swanson 

Hiroyuki 
Takaya 

Deividas 
Taurosevicius 

Tyler 
Toner 

Javier 
Vazquez 

Brandon 
Visher 


*BANTAMWEIGHT*
First Name
Last Name

Antonio 
Banuelos 

Chase 
Beebe 

Joseph 
Benavidez 

Brian 
Bowles 

Will 
Campuzano 

Dominick 
Cruz 

Jeff 
Curran 

Kyle 
Dietz 

Seth 
Dikun 

Marcos 
Galvao 

Chad 
George 

Frank 
Gomez 

John 
Hosman 

Scott 
Jorgensen 

Ivan 
Lopez 

Yoshiro 
Maeda 

Danny 
Martinez 

Ian 
McCall 

Takeya 
Mizugaki 

Kenji 
Osawa 

Damacio 
Page 

Rolando 
Perez 

Brad 
Pickett 

Rafael 
Rebello 

Will 
Ribeiro 

David 
Smith 

Akitoshi 
Tamura 

Manny 
Tapia 

Noah 
Thomas 

Miguel Angel 
Torres 

Charlie 
Valencia 

Coty 
Wheeler 

Eddie 
Wineland 

Rani 
Yahya 



*DREAM Full Roster*
**some fighters may be repeated as there is no official roster on the site, so I have to go by events!**



Ikuhisa Minowa

Hayato Sakurai

Joachim Hansen

Luiz Firmino

Katsuhiko Nagata

Mitsuhiro Ishida

Mirko Filipovic

Eddie Alvarez

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Gesias Cavalcante

Kwan Bum Lee

Hidetaka Monma

Kotetsu Boku

Kazuyuki Miyata

Artur Oumakhanov

Bu Kyung Jung

Tatsuya Mizuno

Andre Amado

Kultar Gill

Shinya Aoki

Taiei Kin

Dong Sik Yoon

Zelg Galesic

Ronaldo Souza

Kiyoshi Tamura

Gegard Mousasi

Kazushi Sakuraba

Ikuhisa Minowa

Shungo Oyama

Magomed Sultanakhmedov

Ian Murphy

Masakatsu Funaki

Denis Kang

Andrews Nakahara

Takeshi Yamazaki

Jason Miller

Melvin Manhoef

Daisuke Nakamura

Nick Diaz

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Eddie Alvarez

Caol Uno

Shoji Maruyama

Katsuyori Shibata

Dae Won Kim

Bu Kyung Jung

Katsuya Inoue

Luiz Firmino

Joachim Hansen

Mitsuhiro Ishida

Alistair Overeem

Ralek Gracie

Hideo Tokoro

Gegard Mousasi

Zelg Galesic

Ronaldo Souza

Melvin Manhoef

Katsuhiko Nagata

Tae Hyun Lee

Alavutdin Gadjiev

Darren Uyenoyama

Dong Sik Yoon

Taiei Kin

Jason Miller

Kazushi Sakuraba

Daisuke Nakamura

Eddie Alvarez

Joachim Hansen

Joseph Benavidez

Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Hideo Tokoro

Yoshihiro Akiyama

Alistair Overeem

Andy Ologun

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Kultar Gill

Junya Kudo

Motoki Miyazawa

Takeshi Yamazaki

Katsuyori Shibata

Mark Hunt

Andrews Nakahara

Keita Nakamura

Sergei Kharitonov

Atsushi Yamamoto

Masakatsu Funaki

Hayato Sakurai

Yoshihiro Akiyama

Dong Sik Yoon

Zelg Galesic

Adriano Martins

Jimmy Ambriz

Hideo Tokoro

Ikuhisa Minowa

Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Masanori Tonooka

Todd Moore

Tomoya Miyashita

Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Yoshiro Maeda

Dong Sik Yoon

Katsuyori Shibata

Kazushi Sakuraba

Marius Zaromskis

Keisuke Fujiwara

Won Sik Park

Chase Beebe

Tarec Saffiedine

Tokimitsu Ishizawa

Myeon Ho Bae

Katsunori Kikuno

James Thompson




More Rosters!
*Strikeforce Full Roster*




*Heavy Weight*

Alistair Overeem

Daniel Corimer

Fedor Emilianenko

Mike Kyle

Brett Rogers

Antonio Silva

Herschel Walkers (lolz)

Fabricio Werdum

*LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT*

Gegard Mousasi

RAFAEL CAVALCANTE

MUHAMMED "King Mo" LAWAL

Scott Lighty

Kevin Randleman

Renato Sobral

RAMEAU THIERRY SOKOUDJOU

Mike Whitehead

*MIDDLEWEIGHT*

Jake Shields

Nick Diaz

Tim Kennedy

Robbie Lawler

Matt Lindland

Cung Le

Jason Miller

Benji Radach

Luke Rockhold

Evangalista Santos

Frank Shamrock

Scott Smith

Ronaldo Souza

*WELTERWEIGHT*

Andre Galavo

Jay Heiron

Joe Riggs

Tyron Woodley

MARIUS ZAROMSKIS

*LIGHTWEIGHT*

Josh Thompson

Gilbert Melendez

Lyle Beerbohm

Billy Evangelista

Jorge Gurgel

MITSUHIRO ISHIDA

VITOR RIBEIRO


*WOMEN* not sure if you can draft them but they're on the page anyway >_>

Cristiane Santos

Gina Carano

Marloes Coenen

Kim Couture

Sarah Kaufman

Miesha Tate

Kerry Vera




*Sengoku Partial Roster*



Antonio Silva

Blagoi Ivanov

Mu Bae Choi

Kazuyuki Fujita

Travis Wiuff

Paweł Nastula

Muhammed Lawal

Kevin Randleman

Yoshihiro Nakao 

Evangelista Santos

Sanae Kikuta 

Hidehiko Yoshida

Kazuo Misaki

Maximo Blanco

Nick Thompson

Makoto Takimoto

Satoru Kitaoka

Antonio Braga Neto

Logan Clark

Takanori Gomi

Eiji Mitsuoka

Seung Hwan Bang 

Hatsu Hioki 

Chan Sung Jung


*Bellator Full Roster*

**Fighters will possibly be repeated because the site does not have a "roster" so I have to take it from events**



Gary Padilla

Moyses Gabin

James Brasco

Lorenzo Borgomeo

Jonathan Brookins

Toby Imada

Joe Soto

Estevan Payan

Yahir Reyes

Eddie Alvarez

Jorge Masvidal

Daniel Sarafian

Chris Decaro

Kevin Abrante

Daniel Morales

Stephen Ledbetter

Alonzo Martinez

Ben Greer

Luis Palomino

Nick Gonzalez

Greg Loughran

Nick Agallar


Jimmie Rivera

Matt Makowski

Jesse Juarez

Omar de la Cruz

Eric Reynolds

Jorge Ortiz

Lyman Good

Wilson Reis

Josh LaBerge

Willie Gates

Aaron Tregear

Mikey Gomez

Victor Meza

Thomas Schulte

Aaron Romero

Hector Urbina

Henry Martinez

Chris Simmons


Bill Albrecht

Johnny Eduardo

Marcelo Alfaya

Tyler East

Yosmany Cabezas

Hector Lombard

Rudy Lindsey

Jason Norwood

James Damien Stelly

Dave Menne

Jared Hess


Mike Messina

Donald Sanchez

Joey Gorczynski

Amedeo Viola

Edwin Aguilar

Virgil Lozano

Wayne Cole

Jon Kirk

Alex Andrade

Norman Paraisy

Daniel Tabera

Waylon Lowe

Justin Edwards

Jessica Pene

Matt Jaggers

Dan Evensen

Joey Beltran

Dave Herman

Toby Imada

Eddie Alvarez

Frank Carabello

John Troyer

Tammie Schneider

Peter Dominguez

Raoul Romero

Sherman Pendergarst

Josh Barnes

Jorge Masvidal

Eric Reynolds

Hector Urbina

Jose Santibanez

Roberto Vargas

Robert McDaniel

Luis Palomino

Yahir Reyes

Joe Soto


Ira Boyd

Dustin Phillips

Daniel Pineda

William Chris Spicer

Nick Gonzalez

Estevan Payan

Wilson Reis

Anthony Lapsley

Jacob Volkmann

Kerry Vera

Jesse Juarez

Alonzo Martinez

Eddie Sanchez

Troy Gerhart

Lyman Good

Omar de la Cruz

Ryan Williams

Kevin Knabjian

Leslie Smith

Deray Davis

Victor Meza

Jay White

Lorenzo Borgomeo

Jorge Ortiz

Dave Menne

Chas Skelly

Chad Leondhardt

Shawn Jordan

Alex Andrade

Shad Lierley

Nick Ring

Hector Lombard

Jared Hess

Mike Braswell

Dan Keenan

Jayme Mckinney

Christian Fulgium

Nathan Murdock

Isidro Gonzalez

James Damien Stelly

Yosmany Cabezas

Nick Moghaddam

Jesse Juarez

Travis Browne

Israel Giron

Diego Garijo

Bryan Baker

Wilson Reis

Joe Soto

Lamar Jiles

Mikey Gomez

Mychal Clark

Phillip Brown

Saad Awad

Matt Horwich

Roberto Vargas

Yahir Reyes

Dave Branch

Jimmie Rivera

Uriah Hall

Nick Pace

Vagner Rocha

Justin Torrey

Jake Ellenberger

Lyman Good

Dennis Olsen

Nick Garcia

Edwin Aguilar

Collin Tebo

Igor Gracie

Matt Makowski

Marcelo Alfaya

Omar de la Cruz

Stephanie Guimaraes

Luis Palomino

Rosi Sexton

Sergio Moraes

Jorge Masvidal

Fabio Mello

Hector Lombard

Eddie Alvarez

Yvonne Reis

Troy Gerhart

Valerie Coolbaugh

Josh Martin

Eric Reynolds

Sami Aziz

Jared Hess

Toby Imada


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I turned in a list to CC... but my pick is Anderson Silva. I'm not going to be on today... can someone confirm that he got my PM?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

THERE HE IS! He said he got the list or whatever from people who PM'd him, but he didn't mention names... he's been in and out of the thread today so I'm sure he'll clarify.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, Wukkadb picks Anderson Silva

Per theGrizzlyBear he picks Gegard Mousasi.

Starting now, Walker is up.




If anyone didn't know, we are updating the fighters chosen on the first page of this thread, since it's getting so many pages already.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ima pm my list to dude as well, just in case.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Ok, Wukkadb picks Anderson Silva
> 
> Per theGrizzlyBear he picks Gegard Mousasi.
> 
> ...


Walker basically garunteed hed be at work all day do we still need to waitjw


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I plan on seeing Rashad go undefeated in 2010, as well as all other Jackson Fighters. At least the top Jackson fighters.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Jose Aldo* :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice choice.

HitorGetHit is up starting now.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so excited to see who everyone picks!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Toxie said:


> I'm so excited to see who everyone picks!


lol yea me to i got my to 2 picks in my head other than the ones i pmed i hope i getem:thumb02:good luck


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will take Lyoto Machida 

He better beat Shogun again!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks.

N1 is now up.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will take Lyoto Machida
> 
> He better beat Shogun again!!!


lol N1's gonna be pissed:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SUR1109 said:


> lol N1's gonna be pissed:thumb02:


Did he want Machida?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Actually guys Zero had asked me to put him in and i totally forgot...now because of this he was willing to stay out, but he was also willing to be last pick, so while it is closed make room at the table for Zero cuz thats my bad and we want to include all those who said they wanted it...

This was on me guys sorry for the mix up, this thing has been a project....:thumb02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will take Lyoto Machida
> 
> He better beat Shogun again!!!












cain velasquez


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, I pick Fedor.

Fireman11d7 is now up.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

I probably should have put some thought into this before it was my turn.. haha. I'll make it here soon.

Thiago Alves.. Why? Cuz I'm the best..


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

N1™;1074495 said:


> cain velasquez


told ya lol

and my pick is Forrest Griffin


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh I'm up...need to see who's available since i'm at work and i'll pick fairly soon.

SWEEET!

Dan Henderson's my pick!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay KryOnicle is up!!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Okay KryOnicle is up!!!!


Nobody picked Lyoto yet. :laugh:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, HitOrGetHit did...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxie said:


> Yeah, HitOrGetHit did...


Beat me to it.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will take Lyoto Machida
> 
> He better beat Shogun again!!!


:thumb02ops


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Yeah, HitOrGetHit did...


Oh didnt even see that ish...you will all be completely suprised by my pick and I GUARANTEE you that nobody will pick him until its my turn. Yeah, I'm cool like that...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stokes said:


> Oh didnt even see that ish...you will all be completely suprised by my pick and I GUARANTEE you that nobody will pick him until its my turn. Yeah, I'm cool like that...


Jorge Gurgel FTW!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Oh didnt even see that ish...you will all be completely suprised by my pick and I GUARANTEE you that nobody will pick him until its my turn. Yeah, I'm cool like that...


Hahahaha same here.. And it ain't Gurgel! lol

I'll laugh if it's the same one I thought about. Thankfully, you're right after me


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Hahahaha same here.. And it ain't Gurgel! lol
> 
> I'll laugh if it's the same one I thought about. Thankfully, you're right after me


I will cry if you pick my fighter. Foreals.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Incase I am not on since I am soon going to sleep I pick Frank Mir - If Kryonicle picks Frank then I would like to pick Kenny Florian. Thanks.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Did KryOnicle not submit a list? Seriously wtf...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man this one is going quick, I was 18 last year and it was 3 days till I picked and almost 2 weeks from start to finish.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

KryOnicle holding shit up -_-



> Man this one is going quick, I was 18 last year and it was 3 days till I picked and almost 2 weeks from start to finish.


The first one we ever did a long time ago went really fast iirc. It was done in like a day or two.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tech he has till 11:09 so, I mean I have his list but I wanna give him a lil more time....look at Tra he came in the last half hr...all neg Tra!!!!

I kid I kid dont....:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well folks, time to move things along with picks for the guys sleeping:

KryOnicle picks Antonio Rogerio Nogueira (aka Little Nog)

and

JACro picks Frank Mir

Now on the clock:

*xeberus*

As always, the fighters picked can be seen in Walker's post on page 1.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well at least we can bet xeberus will be drunk when he comes home so hopefully he picks with drunk logic and we all make out....:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Well at least we can bet xeberus will be drunk when he comes home so hopefully he picks with drunk logic and we all make out....:thumbsup:


I will second that! I can see him waking up tomorrow with someone he didn't want and blaming us for picking for him because he doesn't remember! That would be hilarious!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> The first one we ever did a long time ago went really fast iirc. It was done in like a day or two.


It would be super quick if everyone sent a list but there is always hold ups in the later rounds because people aren't realistic about who is gonna be left, I mean with this many people don't expect to get a top 5 fighter in the 4th round.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

while picking a fighter who holds a belt or is a number 1 contender is good in the short run its all about picking some one who fights alot and wins.IMO.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> while picking a fighter who holds a belt or is a number 1 contender is good in the short run its all about picking some one who fights alot and wins.IMO.


I'm happy with my choice in Dan Henderson since he'll most likely fight for the title at 185 against Shields and most likely win, defend the belt one or two times and then go up to 205. Hopefully that all takes place within a year but I doubt he'll have that many fights in one year...but i hope he does!

PS. you mods should have each other on speed dial and call each other to get your picks


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> I'm happy with my choice in Dan Henderson since he'll most likely fight for the title at 185 against Shields and most likely win, defend the belt one or two times and then go up to 205. Hopefully that all takes place within a year but I doubt he'll have that many fights in one year...but i hope he does!
> 
> PS. you mods should have each other on speed dial and call each other to get your picks


I actually think Hendo was a really good pick. That division over in SF is not nearly as stacked as the UFC's was..he should definitely get some wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't believe it's still the first round. My pick coming up soon though.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall posted that xeberus took Grey Maynard, but he posted it in the Frank Mir thread in UFC section. LMAO :laugh:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> coldcall posted that xeberus took Grey Maynard, but he posted it in the Frank Mir thread in UFC section. LMAO :laugh:


 
I'm fried...LOL I was wonderin where the hell it was....

*goes and gets it*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay Xeberus didn't send a list so we have auto selected him a fighter....

*Grey Maynard*.....


So Intermission is officially on the clock.....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys intermssion is not online but sent a list so his selection is.... 

*Shogun Rua*


Next up is D.P.

Lets move this thing along guys....:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Jon Jones has been DPed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys Evil Ira is on the clock...Ira if your online make your pick brotha..:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay Guys Ira is on the clock and he sent a list as well so his selection is....

*Josh Koscheck*

Davisty your on the clock....


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Big Nog folks. Can't go wrong with Nog


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys I took....

*Patrick Cote'*


Toxie is up.....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice things are moving along quite nicely now. Come'on toxie!

Steal stokes pick!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Nice things are moving along quite nicely now. Come'on toxie!
> 
> Steal stokes pick!


LMAO you are so wrong. So so so so so wrong.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie submitted her list and her selection is.....

*Krzysztof* "The Polish Experiment" *Soszynski* 

Stokes your up....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

My pick is NICK DIAZ


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I was a split sec from taking him and hoped to catch him on the quick flip, but....

Anyway ZeroPRIDE is up......


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I was a split sec from taking him and hoped to catch him on the quick flip, but....
> 
> Anyway ZeroPRIDE is up......


sucks cuz i think he just got off


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah looks like our moment of going by quickly is over. Guess we'll finish in the morning.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's cool, a round a day like that we'll be done by Christmas.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

FFFFFFUUUUUUU was my next pick


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> KryOnicle holding shit up -_-


Next time I'll skip work to make sure I'm here for the draft -.-

And yes, I'd submitted a list. Glad I got Lil nog! Woop.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay!!!!!  I got him!! 

I knew D.P was gonna get Bones.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

I choose

*Miguel Torres and Gegard Mousasi*

Stokes is on the clock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Okay guys I took....
> 
> *Patrick Cote'*
> 
> ...


:bye02:



You know this means we can't be freinds anymore CC :fight02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxie said:


> Yay!!!!!  I got him!!
> 
> I knew D.P was gonna get Bones.


You know how I do. 



ZeroPRIDE said:


> I choose
> 
> *Miguel Torres and Gegard Mousasi*
> 
> Stokes is on the clock.


Your statement is invalid. Mousasi was the 5th pick already.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Blast!

OK my second pick is Kid Yama.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Zero gets Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto and Miguel Torres


Okay guys Stokes is on the clock till 3:09, I have a list but its early, so lets give him a bit and if we dont see him then I'll make his pick of his list, we moved things along....

Otherwise we would have been forever and Xeberus was MOST likely out drinking last night anyway!!!

Stokes Pm'd me before I went to sleep that he was gonna get some rest and i told him he should be okay to pick in the morn, so he sent me a list and he selected.....

*Vitor Belfort...*




Toxie is on the clock....


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I know that nobody'll take my second pick  Hurry Stokes!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> I choose
> 
> *Miguel Torres and Gegard Mousasi*
> 
> Stokes is on the clock.


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

I was hoping Torres would slip through the cracks so I could steal him!

Oh and what day is the actual season supposed to start? I need to know for my next potential pick.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes is selected....Toxie your up!!!:thumbsup:


Dam you Zero...I wanted The Bull Iswear we had the same dream last night I wanted Kid but didnt want to take him early thinking he would be there...I also pondered Torres before I snatched the life out of Toxic by drafting Cote'....hehehehe


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HEY didnt TheGrizzlyBear already take Mousasi???

Anyway, my pick is VITOR BELFORT.

EDIT: WHOOPS, coldcall already got it for me thanks brothaa!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> HEY didnt TheGrizzlyBear already take Mousasi???
> 
> Anyway, my pick is VITOR BELFORT.
> 
> EDIT: WHOOPS, coldcall already got it for me thanks brothaa!


 

Ima go ahead and lean up on you and you go ahead and lean on me and that way we dont have to sleep with our heads in the mud...:thumbsup:

Forrest Gump-
actually Bubba


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> HEY didnt TheGrizzlyBear already take Mousasi???
> 
> Anyway, my pick is VITOR BELFORT.
> 
> EDIT: WHOOPS, coldcall already got it for me thanks brothaa!


Yeah, he took Kid Yamamoto instead.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> I know that nobody'll take my second pick  Hurry Stokes!!!!


 
Decisions, Decisions......


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Amir Sadollah :thumb02:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I got a sweatheart of a pick coming up


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> 
> I was hoping Torres would slip through the cracks so I could steal him!
> 
> Oh and what day is the actual season supposed to start? I need to know for my next potential pick.





coldcall420 said:


> Stokes is selected....Toxie your up!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Dam you Zero...I wanted The Bull Iswear we had the same dream last night I wanted Kid but didnt want to take him early thinking he would be there...I also pondered Torres* before I snatched the life out of Toxic by drafting Cote'*....hehehehe


hahaha 

Looks like i chose well.:thumb02:]


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Ima go ahead and lean up on you and you go ahead and lean on me and that way we dont have to sleep with our heads in the mud...:thumbsup:
> 
> Forrest Gump-
> actually Bubba


BUBBAGUMP SHRIMP lol


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Come on CC!!! Who iz you picking?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> hahaha
> 
> Looks like i chose well.:thumb02:]


Stay thirsty my friend..LOl


Coldcall selects........

*Junior dos Santos*



Davisty is on the clock!!!!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

So what is Davisty's sweetheart of a pick??


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Stay thirsty my friend..LOl


I always stay thirsty. Its my #1 rule.


Only 41 more picks until i rule MMAFL:thumb02: Choose wisely.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Per his list, Davisty69 selects Paul Daley.


Evil Ira has the next pick.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice. Daley is very underrated/


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay Guys Evil Ira took.....

*Wagnney Fabiano*



D.P. is on the clock he selected.........



*Roy "Big Country" Nelson*


Intermission is on the clock.....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission isnt online he sent his picks so he selects.....

*Urijah Faber*


The drunk is up and we dont have a list for him......last night I had dudeabides pick 1 fighter from the UFC from LW WW MW LHW HW, I put them in a hat and picked one out....thats who he got...we'll give him some time but we are not waiting 6 hrs for someone that is yet to show their comitment by sending a list or logging into the draft page once...

Basically if he doesnt pick it up....you snooze you lose....



Wake up Drunk!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Intermission isnt online he sent his picks so he selects.....
> 
> *Urijah Faber*
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damn it, I'm cool with Daley, but I had somebody else in mind... I knew I shouldn't have sent in a list...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Damn it, I'm cool with Daley, but I had somebody else in mind... I knew I shouldn't have sent in a list...


 
Who picked that for you???


EDIT: NEVERMIND.......went back and read....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys we have used the same method we used last time for the drunk(thats his new name) and he drew.......

*Marcus Davis*


Jacro is next he sent a list his pick is........ 

*Ross Pierson*

KryOnicle is on the clock.......


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This seems fitting here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-feedback/68973-end-year-awards-bar-fight-award.html#post1075201


:laugh:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

that tree swp mentioned must have kicked his ass.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn you Jacro! haha.

Gonzaga!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Next up, Magik11 per his list picks Shane Carwin.


Then SUR1109 per his list picks Brock Lesnar.


The next pick is for FiReMaN11d7


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hmmm people are amking odd picks IMO with that much talent left in the pool.... CC you better not steal anyone off my list >:[


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

If the 2 fighters i want are still available when its my turn again, im a top 3 for sure.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Axe Murderer


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wandy eh?

I'll take Nate Marquardt with my pick.

And it's N1's turn.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dudeabies is on the clock, and Fireman took.......

*Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva*


Check that....N1 is on the clock.....


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damn, I was hoping Marquardt was invisible


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just so you know I'm happy with the Shane Carwin pick but I wanted to pick someone else and was waiting for my turn to make my specific pick. So even though I have a list any chance next round I can be given an hour or so to make a specific pick since I"m at work and have been following the order/draft.

But as I said I'm happy with the Carwin pick.

Thanks,
MagiK11


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i think since your letting them know, they shouldnt have a problem with it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Just so you know I'm happy with the Shane Carwin pick but I wanted to pick someone else and was waiting for my turn to make my specific pick. So even though I have a list any chance next round I can be given an hour or so to make a specific pick since I"m at work and have been following the order/draft.
> 
> But as I said I'm happy with the Carwin pick.
> 
> ...


 
No problem you will def have a window...were waitin on N1 right now!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun and Faber

I like my first two


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Next up, Magik11 per his list picks Shane Carwin.
> 
> 
> Then SUR1109 per his list picks Brock Lesnar.
> ...


lol dam i didnt want lesnar guess i should hav also pmed my next pick to dudeabides instead of just coldcall oopss


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Can you not pick from my list either? I will definitely be online for this draft. I work from 2-10 today, so I'll be on the comp all night -_-


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem, I deleted yours and wrote down everyone's requests for the next round to better try and make them happen.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Shogun and Faber
> 
> I like my first two


So you and me are going head to head for the Machida/Shogun fight. And you got Faber who is my favorite fighter.

Soooo... IT'S ON!!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

SUR1109 said:


> lol dam i didnt want lesnar guess i should hav also pmed my next pick to dudeabides instead of just coldcall oopss


If Lesnar can fight 3 times this year and stay champion, he could net you a ton of points.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> If Lesnar can fight 3 times this year and stay champion, he could net you a ton of points.


well he doesnt even come back til july


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SUR1109 said:


> well he doesnt even come back til july


Yeah, that might hurt.  I was wondering why Lesnar was chosen. I avoided him because of his health.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

****attention****



dudeabides said:


> Next up, Magik11 per his list picks Shane Carwin.
> 
> 
> Then SUR1109 per his list picks Brock Lesnar.
> ...





SUR1109 said:


> lol dam i didnt want lesnar guess i should hav also pmed my next pick to dudeabides instead of just coldcall oopss


 
I made an error, am sorry this is kinda hectic for me and the dude, however this is a fighter that no one wanted......AND HE TOTALLY PM'D ME AND ASKED FOR IT......


I MESSED UP SO I'm gonna fix it.....

*Sur1109 *got *Andre Winner* and......

BROCK LESNAR.....is still on the board.....




EDIT: N1 is on the clock till about 8 tonight, Im sure he will check in.....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I made an error, am sorry this is kinda hectic for me and the dude, however this is a fighter that no one wanted......AND HE TOTALLY PM'D ME AND ASKED FOR IT......
> 
> 
> I MESSED UP SO I'm gonna fix it.....
> ...



Check yo inbox :thumb02:

And comeon N1 be the first to pick Jorge Gurgel...someone has to pick him and be a ---> :winner01:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh I hope nobody takes my next pick... I'd be a sad cookie if that happened... That being said, I'm back, but highly doubt I'll get to choose till at least tomorrow night..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Oh I hope nobody takes my next pick... I'd be a sad cookie if that happened... That being said, I'm back, but highly doubt I'll get to choose till at least tomorrow night..


 
I have no list from Norway..... Not gonna just select....

C'mon N1.....Holla....


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's go N1 -_-. Hopefully he comes on today, if he lives in Norway, isn't it already night time for him? D;


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't wait to pick Kimbo.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

brian bowles


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will make a pick that will make it interesting between me and Spoken.

Thiago Silva.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

:happy03:*SHINYA AOKI !!!!!!!!!! :happy03:*​


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry i was at ju jitsu just got home, ill take Joe Lauzon


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

damn you.. I was going ot pick bowles until Dude picked daley for me


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to go with my boy *Donald Cerrone*.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, that was a lot of picks just now.

Next up is Spoken.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Man, that was a lot of picks just now.
> 
> Next up is Spoken.


*Sooome* *cough* of us are on top of shit, what can I say? :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Let me see.. someone took my Nate the Great  1 sec, let me think.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rich Franklin! BAM!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it, Ace for Spoken.


Toxic is next.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Spoken, watch the double posting please. This is your last warning. Kthx~


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Man, that was a lot of picks just now.
> 
> Next up is Spoken.


LMFAO..if you were me and dudabides you would too.....:thumbsup:



wukkadb said:


> *Sooome* *cough* of us are on top of shit, what can I say? :thumb02:


WORD.....repped!!!!





wukkadb said:


> Spoken, watch the double posting please. This is your last warning. Kthx~


 
LMAO....maybe I shouldnt watch this thread cuz like in the 2 hrs since I left the office........BAM!!!! (to quote Spoken)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic picks Eddie Alvarez.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a good one.


Tra Mai is up x 2


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh great, now we're going to have to wait for hours upon hours, lol.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn it, N1 picked exactly who I wanted as my next pick! :sarcastic03:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tra Mai is going through some shit....So I have his picks he has selected.......


*Damien Maia*

and


*Jamie Varner*



Toxic PM's me his pick and he selected......

*Cristiane Cyborg Santos *(yuck hear she is doin Playboy..yikes)

Anyway Spoken is on the clock.......


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Tra Mai is going through some shit....So I have his picks he has selected.......
> 
> 
> *Damien Maia*
> ...


Haha nice Toxic, I was going to pick Santos for my 4th pick because I didn't think anyone would pick her...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I managed to pull that off with Gina last year since nobody thought of it Wukka.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I managed to pull that off with Gina last year since nobody thought of it Wukka.


You're like the Canadian version of me, I think... with a little less puncuation, of course.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

or are you a more punctuated american version of me?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> or are you a more punctuated american version of me?


I suppose that works as well. :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> You're like the Canadian version of me, I think... with a little less puncuation, of course.


 



Toxic said:


> or are you a more punctuated american version of me?


 
There's only one Toxic......although in the gym and with their log...there's only one Wukka.....


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

My turn again wtf?

1 sec, I'm checking fighters now.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Another double what! Chuck Liddell! He's only getting easy fights this year.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

For my 3rd pick: *Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool picks there guys.


GrizzlyBear is up again for round 3.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought I had a list for Grizzly but dont.....


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WOLOLO like my entire list of picks got taken right before my turn. Eddie alvarez and donald cerrone were my next two


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> WOLOLO like my entire list of picks got taken right before my turn. Eddie alvarez and donald cerrone were my next two


 
So thats confirms you really know some stuff, others think like you....:wink03:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> WOLOLO like my entire list of picks got taken right before my turn. Eddie alvarez and donald cerrone were my next two


Me and Toxic are ahead of the game... better watch out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Me and Toxic are ahead of the game... better watch out.


I still have some sleepers man. I plan on my 4th round being a good pick still. We'll see if you can steal them or not lol.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I still have some sleepers man. I plan on my 4th round being a good pick still. We'll see if you can steal them or not lol.


I'm surprised no one has picked Lesnar... I guess it makes sense since he probably will only fight once in 2010, though. But still, if he only fought once, and fought for the title, and won with something other than a decision, it'd be worth a lot of points. And you definitely won't be losing points with him... hmmm


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Thought I had a list for Grizzly but dont.....


He sent us a list but it only had two fighters on it, and he got both of them already.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> He sent us a list but it only had two fighters on it, and he got both of them already.


He must have been pretty confident with those two picks!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> He must have been pretty confident with those two picks!


 
LOL....


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

how long does he have?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys here we go...

Grizzly was auto selected and he drew.....

*Kieth Jardine*


Walker has Selected....

*Alistair Overeem*


HitorGetHit selected.....


*Mike Bown*


N1 is on the clock......


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Is it really going to work out that my pick(s) are going to come up when I'm asleep every day?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Is it really going to work out that my pick(s) are going to come up when I'm asleep every day?


 
Send a list...it takes 2 sec's saves alot..were on hold possibly till 7 a.m


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

So I'm going to bed soon. I'm pretty confident I won't be able to make my 4th pick tonight anyways . This is good though, gives me time to think about my next pick(my sleeper).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I bet his sleeper is Aleks >_>


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Another double what! Chuck Liddell! He's only getting easy fights this year.


You just have to wait for the next season of TUF to end so him and Tito can fight.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Bumpity bump. Where's N1??


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> For my 3rd pick: *Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza*


ahhh I was pretty sure he was going to be overlooked. He was at the top of my list for my next go around. Nice pick :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure N1's time limit is up...


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm pretty sure N1's time limit is up...


Yeah what happened to them making your picks after like 10 minutes if you weren't on but sent in a list? I'm pretty sure N1 sent a list in.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

CC420 said he didnt sadly :/


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys Norway is MIA...Now he did not send a list and i realize we neeed to move along give me 15 mins to figure soething out and i will select for him....

Problem is Norway is the type of dude that doesnt just make a pick....he could select someone that none of us want, he thinks outside the box like that....

Give me 15 mins.....:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I for one don't mind waiting. I don't see why this has to be rushed and finished quickly. It's the holidays, just have a beer and be calm


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Basically the next six selections are in.....Just waitin on the 1.....:thumbsup:

Okay guys with the 54th overall pick N1 drew......

*Hector Lombard*

Dudeabides is up next and he selected.......


*Marius Zaromskis*


So Fireman11d7 is on the clock till about 6 P.M tonight.....


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Guess i got Ken-Flo


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Guess i got Ken-Flo


I hate you.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I hate you.


I'm feeling the same hate right now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Guess i got Ken-Flo


Good one Fireman, next up is SUR who sent anew list and picks CB Dolloway.

Next up is MAGIK


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll be on and off my pc for the next 2 hours so I'll make my pick rather than going by a list.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I'm feeling the same hate right now.


Lol, I had no chance of getting Florian huh.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I hate you.





KryOnicle said:


> I'm feeling the same hate right now.


Why? Florian is gonna get beat up by Diego in his next fight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Stokes said:


> Why? Florian is gonna get beat up by Diego in his next fight.


I actually think otherwise which is why I haven't picked Sanchez. I think Florian takes the rematch.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Magik11 has selected......

*Ben Henderson*

Kryonicle is on the clock...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Why? Florian is gonna get beat up by Diego in his next fight.


Yessss!!! :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Gina Carano :thumb01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Gina Carano :thumb01:


Nice pick things are moving fast 

Next up is JACro


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Magik11 has selected......
> 
> *Ben Henderson*
> 
> Kryonicle is on the clock...


Thanks!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Gina Carano :thumb01:


http://www.mmaforum.com/women-mma/68621-carano-out-until-summer-2010-a.html

They are hoping that Carano will be back in the summer of next year. She is working on a movie.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Jake Shields has been DPed. :cool02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Jake Shields has been DPed. :cool02:



Good thing he's into that


Next up is Evil Ira


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay guys Jacro selects......

*Randy Couture*

The Drunk selected....

*Yoshihiro Akiyama*


and Intermission selects......

*Brock LesNAR*


D.P. has selected.......

*Jake Shileds*


Evil Ira has selected........


*Johnny Hendricks*


Davisty is on the clock.....GEESH!!!!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice, this is moving along quickly today.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Davisty chooses, Anthony Rumble Johnson


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I hate you.





KryOnicle said:


> I'm feeling the same hate right now.


Glad I could make some new friends with my Ken Flo pick.. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CC should be back in a couple of minutes.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish I knew who he was gonna pick...last time I PM'd him my picks because I had to sign off, and he stole one of mine :laugh:

I PM'd my picks to Coldcall and dudeabides, but please give me till 5 o clock pm, it is 2:00 now I should be back before then but if I'm not here by 5 pull from the list I sent..Id like to make my picks myself. Thanks guys...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got your list and Coldcall said he'd be a couple hours on his, so nothing to worry about. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Jake Shields has been DPed. :cool02:


I'll post a pic of Jake's face once Dan "The Man" Henderson steamrolls through him :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I got brock lesnar, even though he is injured. I am happy with this pick.. Very happy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> I got brock lesnar, even though he is injured. I am happy with this pick.. Very happy


Intermission if his comeback gets delayed or something don't forget about the 1 time add/drop.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Intermission if his comeback gets delayed or something don't forget about the 1 time add/drop.


New rules FTW 

Thanks man I forgot about this.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I'll post a pic of Jake's face once Dan "The Man" Henderson steamrolls through him :thumb02:


And I'll post my +11 points even if he loses that fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Coldcall selects.....

*Diego "The Nightmare" Sanchez*

Toxie is on the clock......:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

D.P. said:


> And I'll post my +11 points even if he loses that fight.


reason why I picked Brock Lesnar


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sam Stout


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxie said:


> Sam Stout


You picked my Canadian Boy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Stokes is next, he said he'd be back in an hour and a half.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Intermission said:


> You picked my Canadian Boy


You picked Shogun. It's only fair


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I would say we're in a holding pattern till 5:30 eastern at the minimum...he asked he gets the time....


Dudeabidies has his list otherwise.....now I'm off to go look through all of your lists to find my next fighter....








That was a joke and Stokes some of us think alike I didn't look at your 1st list or any others you sent for my picks....Actually the one u just sent labeled "picks" then the one right after labeled "picks redo"...well i just deleted the "picks" without looking at it and went straight to the one labeled "picks redo" and that one only has what time you'll be back so dudabidies will have to select for you if your not around....:thumbsup: Why would I look at "picks" if there is a "picks redo" sitting right after it.....:dunno:

Rant.....shut up and watch my video below.....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

COLDCALL I WAS JOKING. :laugh:

My pick is:

*George Sotiropoulos*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> COLDCALL I WAS JOKING. :laugh:
> 
> My pick is:
> 
> *George Sotiropoulos*


Isn't he fighting Joe Stevenson?

Goodluck with that


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Isn't he fighting Joe Stevenson?
> 
> Goodluck with that


Yeah, and he'll submit him. Nate Diaz gave Joe a good fight, and George has way better BJJ than Nate does.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Yeah, and he'll submit him. Nate Diaz gave Joe a good fight, and George has way better BJJ than Nate does.


Nahh, thats my man Joe Daddy. He always prevails..


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Nahh, thats my man Joe Daddy. He always prevails..


I'll make a sig bet with you. I guarantee a submission.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I'll make a sig bet with you. I guarantee a submission.


And whats the bet?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Yeah, and he'll submit him. Nate Diaz gave Joe a good fight, and George has way better BJJ than Nate does.


 
Whoa....Stay on topic but just to address the above....WTF???? Better Jitz....:thumbsdown: Stokes...you ust smokes cuz you crazy son.....

ZeroPRIDE is on the clock......:thumb02:


Pm each other and arrange all kinds of secret meetings....that what i always do with Intermission.....:confused05:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Coldcall selects.....
> 
> *Diego "The Nightmare" Sanchez*
> 
> Toxie is on the clock......:thumbsup:


NOOO!!! CC whyyyyyy?!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ZeroPride wants as his 2 choices:

Tatsuya "Crusher" Kawajiri
and
Mizuto Hirota

Stokes is next again


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Pm each other and arrange all kinds of secret meetings....that what i always do with Intermission.....:confused05:




Yeah when we arrange our man dates.

But Coldcall can I ask a favor? When I am up, can you please check my list and then let me know what fighter it is, then ill let you know if I want to go with that or pick on my own. If its not too much?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Next pick? 

JON FITCH. 

I hope I dont regret that decision...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Stokes said:


> Next pick?
> 
> JON FITCH.
> 
> I hope I dont regret that decision...


I actually think it's a good pick.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fitch in the last round huh?

Toxie's turn


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

TJ Grant


YAY I haz my team!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Coldcall is up


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

With the 73rd selection over all Coldcall selects.....


*Tyson Griffin*

Davisty...your on the clock brother......I knowhe wants to pick his pick as well so....lets give him his time....:thumbsup:

This is going smoothly guys we are at pick #74 out of 92 so we can finish this tonight and myself and the Dude can post everyones teams as soon as possible.....:thumbsup:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll be at work for the next 8 hours, so I'll be around. I'm at the bottom of the list for my 4th pick, though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I'll be at work for the next 8 hours, so I'll be around. I'm at the bottom of the list for my 4th pick, though.


 
You should be fine you got N1 in front of you...wink wink...so you should have time....:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

^^lmao.

yay i got my monster team!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> ^^lmao.
> 
> yay i got my monster team!


 
You killed it with picks.....:thumbsup:

Then again...you always stay thirsty so....it's to be expected...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> And I'll post my +11 points even if he loses that fight.


And I'll be a good sport and + rep you if Dan manages to lose by some cosmic mishap!

And guys I get off work at 6:15 est time and get home by 6:30 or 6:40 so give me time to choose my last pick.

My list I sent in is all over the place and I need to make sure I milk my last pick for everything he or she is worth!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> You killed it with picks.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Then again...you always stay thirsty so....it's to be expected...


thanks for the reminder gonna go grab one right now:thumb02:




Walker said:


> :happy03:*SHINYA AOKI !!!!!!!!!! :happy03:*​


RAWR Mizuto Hirota is going to destroy Aoki on NYE!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Are trades allowed?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Are trades allowed?


http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...-fantasy-fight-league-ffl-sign-up-thread.html

No trades.... Toxic would be all over me for Cote'


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...-fantasy-fight-league-ffl-sign-up-thread.html
> 
> No trades.... Toxic would be all over me for Cote'


Damn it! I was hooing to get rid of Shields. It's a good pick...but I just don't like the guy :-/


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oooooooooh I can't wait for my pick. I can't believe no one has picked him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Oooooooooh I can't wait for my pick. I can't believe no one has picked him.


I'll probably pick him.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I'll probably pick him.


Yeah he probably will Spoken. I was so excited to see no one had picked Bones yet, and then what do I see?

Bones got DP'd.

It's okay though, I still got my boy Diaz. :thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Are trades allowed?


nevermind and igonre this post.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> nevermind and igonre this post.


Read a few posts up


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Read a few posts up


Yeah that's exactly why I edited my post cause I did just that.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone else think that instead *Tyson "about to get a title shot" Griffin* should be renamed to *Tyson "about to get a title shot* *and lose*"* Griffin*? Me thinks yes.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stokes said:


> Anyone else think that instead *Tyson "about to get a title shot" Griffin* should be renamed to *Tyson "about to get a title shot* *and lose*"* Griffin*? Me thinks yes.


Anyone who gets a title shot at 155 will probably lose, so Tra has a good pick :thumb02:

That's why I didn't choose any 55'ers lol! Only chose people who can get a title shot and have a shot at winning.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Anyone else think that instead *Tyson "about to get a title shot" Griffin* should be renamed to *Tyson "about to get a title shot* *and lose*"* Griffin*? Me thinks yes.


 
Automatic 11 points even if he losses....:thumbsup: Stay hot...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahaha the look on Dana's face is freaking priceless! Anyways, off work will be back on later to make my pick!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

can i pick myself? haha


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> can i pick myself? haha


 
Did you send a list.....:confused02: Please do....


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sorry, at work. Carlos condit


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought he meant, pick himself as in, you know, pick him. He's 2-0 after all. But would have to get in UFC/Dream/Strikeforce/Sengoku/Bellator before the year's out to get any points.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here we go Davisty seleceded.....

*Carlos Condit*

Evil Ira selected.....


*Mark Bocek*

Delicious is on the clock....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike Swick has been DPed.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Im next,

I want Bisping


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission is on the clock....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> Im next,
> 
> I want Bisping


That was almost my pick!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Intermission is on the clock....


Common big guy I said I want Bisping


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry, I wanted Dan Hardy!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission you got your pick.....dont shit yourself..:thumb02:

Xeberus has selected....

*Clay Guida*

JAro has selected......

*Mike Pierce*


Kryonicle selected.....

*Andrei Arlovski*

MagiK11 has selected......


*Dan Hardy*

SUR1109 has selcted....

*Ryan Bader*


Fireman11d7 is on the clock.....


BAM


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Does an Interim Title get you as many points as a full on title fight?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Good question. I don't see why it would be different...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

A title shot is a title shot and gets the points bonus- interim or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fireman drew .......

*Luis Cain*


The Dude is on the clock....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn that sucks for Fireman.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll kick it with Ben Saunders


Norway's up.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Norway drew.....


*Pat Barry*


HitorGetHit is on the clock....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

With much thought and much digging around on the internet on the status if this fighter, and although it is a bit risky, I am going with Rampage Jackson.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> With much thought and much digging around on the internet on the status if this fighter, and although it is a bit risky, I am going with Rampage Jackson.


My only problem with this pick is he will prob only fight once in 2010

and that will be a loss to Suga lol


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Frankie Edgar* :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Walker(EDIT) _was_:thumb02: on the clock....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> My only problem with this pick is he will prob only fight once in 2010
> 
> and that will be a loss to Suga lol


He could fight twice, there is talk of him returning in the spring of 2010. And I think he could beat Rashad. Not saying he will but he could get him.

And you have the same problem with Lesnar. Only when he fights you will get title points. Hopefully these picks work out for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He could fight twice, there is talk of him returning in the spring of 2010. And I think he could beat Rashad. Not saying he will but he could get him.
> 
> And you have the same problem with Lesnar. Only when he fights you will get title points. Hopefully these picks work out for us. :thumbsup:


 
I agree he loses to Rashad....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I agree he loses to Rashad....


I think that Rashad is more well rounded, I am more or less hoping that Rampage will catch Rashad! I couldn't pass on Page in round 4!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*jeopardy song plays*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

So waiting on grizzly bear, right?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Grizzly drew.....


*Nate Quarry*


Wukka do your thing....


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I choose *Matt Hammil*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> I choose *Mark Bocek*


Evil Ira took him already.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Evil Ira took him already.


Oh shit, I didn't even bother to look that one up because I figured no one would pick him. One sec... D;

Ok, 4th pick updated. I needed a good wrestler to round out my team anyways -_-


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wukka picks Hammill, Spoken's turn.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Wukka picks Hammil, Spoken's turn.


Ya D.P., I chose Hammil... Bocek was already taken, duh.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Walker* had some of the best picks. By far.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would say that me and Spoken are rivals during this season since I have Thiago Silva and Rampage!:confused05:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Damn that sucks for Fireman.


Yeah.. What the hell happened here? I didn't send in a list and I've been here for all my picks.. What happened to six hours? I got a pm from dude four hours ago that i was up and im here in time. Someone please explain this to me.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Yeah.. What the hell happened here? I didn't send in a list and I've been here for all my picks.. What happened to six hours? I got a pm from dude four hours ago that i was up and im here in time. Someone please explain this to me.


I think if you used up your 6 hour window, the next time you only get 3 hours. Did you already use up your 6 hours for a previous pick?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

.


FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Yeah.. What the hell happened here? I didn't send in a list and I've been here for all my picks.. What happened to six hours? I got a pm from dude four hours ago that i was up and im here in time. Someone please explain this to me.


 
You never submitted a list and we have had to pick out of a hat for you from several fighters.....

It happened every time you were up to pick.....you still drew a good team...what Stokes said....


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I pick Gilbert Melendez for my final pick.


Lol that's who I was going to pick for my last pick.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Lol that's who I was going to pick for my last pick.


 
Pick wukka.....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Lol that's who I was going to pick for my last pick.


Lol same. But then I realized I had Shields on my team and I just couldn't have two people from the scrap pack. (I'm serious)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoken is next.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

WTF is going on? Toxic picked before Spoken, wukka gets to pick again? Either something isn't right or I'm wayyyy to high and confused right now. :confused03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was debating between him and Jeff Monson, I decided to go for the title points but really I mean Monson fights ussually 4 or 5 times a year which would rack up points.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Pick wukka.....


I already picked noobster. 



> I pick Gilbert Melendez for my final pick.
> UFC
> Bellator
> Strikforce X2
> ...


I was going to pick Milendez b/c he's the champ, but I think he will lose in 2010, and I don't see him fighting very often either.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> .
> 
> 
> You never submitted a list and we have had to pick out of a hat for you from several fighters.....
> ...


No thats the thing ive been here and made my pick so i dont know why im being punished.. I was gonna pick someone who never got picked anyway if i still can..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I say let the guy pick. Obviously just a misunderstanding.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> No thats the thing ive been here and made my pick so i dont know why im being punished.. I was gonna pick someone who never got picked anyway if i still can..


You posted this morning at 10:14 am, and didn't post again til 9:37 pm. You cound that as being here? :confused03:

And since Toxic picked out of turn, he should get Monson, and Spoken gets Milendez.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Were is spokens pick? I got a PM saying I was up now if that f****er comes on and steals my pick Im banning his ass


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I say let the guy pick. Obviously just a misunderstanding.


Sniffle..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I say let the guy pick. Obviously just a misunderstanding.


 
Wukka you get toxic's pick...he picked out of turn....


Wukka selects.....

*Gilbert Melendez *

Spoken is now on the clock.....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread has officially been labeled a buzzkill. 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Wukka you get toxic's pick...he picked out of turn....
> 
> 
> Wukka selects.....
> ...


CC, I think you are confused. I already picked Matt Hammil. The person who picks after me is Spoken, then Toxic picks after Spoken. -_-


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wukka already picked, its spoken messing it up CC, why do you want Wukka to pick again so bad?


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> You posted this morning at 10:14 am, and didn't post again til 9:37 pm. You cound that as being here? :confused03:
> 
> And since Toxic picked out of turn, he should get Monson, and Spoken gets Milendez.


Hey man ive been checking the thread every couple hours and been here to make every single pick so yeah.. I call that being here.:confused02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lool.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> CC, I think you are confused. I already picked Matt Hammil. The person who picks after me is Spoken, then Toxic picks after Spoken. -_-


 

Hamill was picked alredy.....you posted oh shit when you saw that....:thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wtf.........


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooooo close to the end and this happens?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Hamill was picked alredy.....you poste oh shit when you saw that....:thumbsup:


Hahaha no I initially picked Mark Bocek, and then I edited it to Matt Hammil. If you see D.P.'s quote the name that is bolded is Mark Bocek


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Hamill was picked alredy.....you posted oh shit when you saw that....:thumbsup:


Put down the doobie CC, Hammill was his second pick, he edited the post which is what messed you up.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dude, :laugh:

Holy shit.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Joachim Hansen

He's not taken right?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken has to pick...that is all.

EDIT: And there he is. Thread is ok now.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lmao, funny shit. Toxic is the one to blame... he picked out of order!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What's going on? Wukka picked Bocek, was told Bocek was picked by Ira. Then he changed it to Hammill, I said Spoken's turn after that.



Spoken812 said:


> Joachim Hansen
> 
> He's not taken right?



No he's not taken, thanks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Holy "F"in sht Im like what the hell is goin on....I swore i saw something like that....I'm fried.....

Where's the dude i need you....


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, Joachim Hansen (Or however you spell his first name) HELLBOY!

EAT IT!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Lmao, funny shit. Toxic is the one to blame... he picked out of order!


CC pm'ed me I was up, I wouldn't have revealed my pick if I knew he hadn't picked yet, I blame this failure on marijuana.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm getting drowned out CC, sorry, it's Toxic's turn. Pretty sure he wants Melendez. If so it's TraMai's turn again.]

The picks are on the front page updated.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> CC pm'ed me I was up, I wouldn't have revealed my pick if I knew he hadn't picked yet, *I blame this failure on marijuana.*


Hey hey hey... never blame... Mary Jane... ya dig?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes Dude, Melendez is mine and Spoken gets to maintain his posting privileges, won't have to ban him yet.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Hey man ive been checking the thread every couple hours and been here to make every single pick so yeah.. I call that being here.:confused02:


 
If you logged in every couple hours why didn't you send a list??? Dude most people did you were never here to pick, 1st time second time the window closes to 3 hrs......then we pick....especially without a list......Why not take that quick second virtually everyone else did????:dunno:



I have Tra's pick.....


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lets not forget fireman who had a beast team and was here for all his picks and then wasn't given 6 hours and got luis cane... Horseshit


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Hallelujah*

THANK GOD THIS IS OVER NOW.

I can finally get back to my life.

Edit: Spoke to soon...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude and CC...just let Fireman pick his guy.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow.. Now I can finally say thank you this is over and now I can post my beast team for everyone to cry over

Shogun
Faber
Lesnar
Bisping

give me my 1 million now?


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> If you logged in every couple hours why didn't you send a list??? Dude most people did you were never here to pick, 1st time second time the window closes to 3 hrs......then we pick....especially without a list......Why not take that quick second virtually everyone else did????:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Tra's pick.....


Sorry guys im really not trying to cause problems but you can go back and see i was here for all my picks on time.. And my last pick hasnt been taken by anyone if you would please lemme take him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tra selects........ 


*Jim Miller*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Sorry guys im really not trying to cause problems but you can go back and see i was here for all my picks on time.. And my last pick hasnt been taken by anyone if you would please lemme take him.


How were you? Like I said, you did not post on the forums for a span of 11-12 hours... -_-

I don't understand why you didn't just send a list, or PM a mod. I sent them a list with 45 fighters in order just in case, watched this thread as much as I could, and kept the people in charge updated on where I was. You should have done the same. 

I don't mind yuo re-picking your pick though, but don't blame others for your screw-up.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Honestly guys, if his last pick is free and it will stop all this nonsense. Let him just pick, I don't even see why this should cause problems.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Luiz Cane is better than some of the picks people have made on their own IMO...

It's not like they gave you Gabe Reudiger dude.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

> Shogun
> Faber
> Lesnar
> Bisping


Bisping is going to lose to Wandy, Faber won't ever get the title back, Lesnar will probably only fight once this year, and Shogun gets beaten by Machida in a rematch.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a tad bit riduculous so umm i got _*Jason "Mayhem" Miller*_


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Sorry guys im really not trying to cause problems but you can go back and see i was here for all my picks on time.. And my last pick hasnt been taken by anyone if you would please lemme take him.


Go ahead and make your pick. You got the ok.



wukkadb said:


> How were you? Like I said, you did not post on the forums for a span of 11-12 hours... -_-
> 
> I don't understand why you didn't just send a list, or PM a mod. I sent them a list with 45 fighters in order just in case, watched this thread as much as I could, and kept the people in charge updated on where I was. You should have done the same.
> 
> I don't mind yuo re-picking your pick though, but don't blame others for your screw-up.


He made all 3 of his picks and was allowed a 6hr window for his last...but his fighter was drawn instead of waiting for him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Wow.. Now I can finally say thank you this is over and now I can post my beast team for everyone to cry over
> 
> Shogun
> Faber
> ...



I doubt it look at the scoring system, I have 4 champs, and I doubt anybody in Bellator is beating Eddie Alvarez, GSP is not losing his WW title any time soon and neither is Cyborg. With Cyborg and GSP I have two of the most dominant champions in there respective classes, even Melendez can hold his own, I expect they will give him KJ Noons next so I think he can hold onto his title a little longer.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Stokes said:


> Luiz Cane is better than some of the picks people have made on their own IMO...
> 
> It's not like they gave you Gabe Reudiger dude.


Luiz Cane won't be fighting for 6 months supposedly.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I
> He made all 3 of his picks and was allowed a 6hr window for his last...but his fighter was drawn instead of waiting for him.


I see, I was not aware of this 6 hour window rule. I just saw that we waited over 3.5 hours for him... I really don't care though, -_-


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think next year everyone should just submit a list and the draft revealed a round a day incase people want to make adjustments. 6 hours is fine but if everyone took it thats a long ass time.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think next year everyone should just submit a list and the draft revealed a round a day incase people want to make adjustments. 6 hours is fine but if everyone took it thats a long ass time.


yea everyone should PM a list with as many fighters as ther r ppl in the draft each day and mabey a new draft order drawn each day


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I had sent in my last pick to dudeabids apparently he didnt see it


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice to see the Draft is finally done! Good luck to you and and Merry Xmas and have a good new year :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So basically there was a 6 hr window, you press that window, at ANY round, your next round will be a three hour window. Following that if you did not submit a list or PM a quick pick you got a drawn pick(believe me that was difficult for me and The Dude)

Bottom line we all have good squads and are now set to move this thing along.

I would like to personally thank all of you for your patience and understanding...I have no hair but by day three if I did it would be gone...Whoa!!!

Anyway...I notice Toxic is posting his team and their "future" people need to realize that coldcall already has this in the bag.....


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry for the problem everyone. Now that it's over my team is looking pretty beast . Good luck everyone!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

No problems...All in all it was a relatively smooth draft....:thumb02:

Best of Luck guys we shall start on the roster posting very shortly....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> No problems...All in all it was a relatively smooth draft....:thumb02:
> 
> Best of Luck guys we shall start on the roster posting very shortly....



The roster's up in the FFL Forum, stuck up top, btw. It was pretty plain looking before Spoken helped out :thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> A title shot is a title shot and gets the points bonus- interim or not. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the reply and good to know! Lets go Shane Carwin!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm happy with mine  If i was on though, probably would've went with Scotty Jorgensen over Miller, but miller's a beast so Im good.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm happy with mine  If i was on though, probably would've went with Scotty Jorgensen over Miller, but miller's a beast so Im good.


How are you liking Jim Miller now? :thumb02:


----------

